# noT to sound like a masochist, but....



## arboreal666 (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been told before by others that "you're not a real tarantula owner until you get bit by one" to which i responded " not being bit by one just means im not stupid enough to get bit," but now i'm curious... so how can i  get them to bite me when theyre not aggressive by nature:razz:? i dont want to hurt them, i just wanna see how much it would hurt to get bitten by one, all i have is a g rosea, mexican red leg and a mexican red rump. any suggestions?


----------



## Skullptor (Sep 27, 2010)

arboreal666 said:


> I've been told before by others that "you're not a real tarantula owner until you get bit by one" to which i responded " not being bit by one just means im not stupid enough to get bit," but now i'm curious...


 Do you really want to look this stupid??

http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee17/rbdTs/PRegalisBite_04.jpg


----------



## Titandan (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey!  That's the tarantula guy on youtube!

I like his videos and he seems nice!  He's not stupid...  He's actually really informative and helpful!


----------



## arboreal666 (Sep 27, 2010)

hahaha, whos that?


----------



## Offkillter (Sep 27, 2010)

WOW! just WOW!


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 27, 2010)

I literally LOL'd.

Oh and if you are trying to get intentionally bit by one of your T's. Buy a Haplopelma species, wait for it to burrow then poke your finger around in the burrow If you were stupid enough to do this, stop keeping tarantulas.


----------



## Ictinike (Sep 27, 2010)

That's RobC and I'm fairly sure it was a joke.. The post and comment here.. lol


----------



## JamieC (Sep 27, 2010)

arboreal666 said:


> I've been told before by others that "you're not a real tarantula owner until you get bit by one" to which i responded " not being bit by one just means im not stupid enough to get bit," but now i'm curious... so how can i  get them to bite me when theyre not aggressive by nature:razz:? i dont want to hurt them, i just wanna see how much it would hurt to get bitten by one, all i have is a g rosea, mexican red leg and a mexican red rump. any suggestions?


You MUST be joking!


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 27, 2010)

Why the hell would you want to get bit? Now you're beeing stupid. Of the three would be most probabble that rosie would bite you if you poke her enough. You can get P. maurinius or psalmopeus or a pokie, you will get bitten easier.


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 27, 2010)

What heck no lol im never sticking my hand in my king baboon's burrow lol. I think avoid being bitten is better then getting a bite from a H.Mac or P.regalis.


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 27, 2010)

Look the last video robc posted..... I think you'll change your mind when you will see P.rufilata beeing that fast and agressive too when feeding.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow. :wall: Really?


----------



## bobusboy (Sep 27, 2010)

*watch this*

[YOUTUBE]hceNe_eswQg[/YOUTUBE]

This is one of robc's videos where he got bit by a nasty pokie. 

No a G. rosea wont be that bad, but even so don't tempt fate.

incase it doesnt imbed: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hceNe_eswQg


----------



## kripp_keeper (Sep 27, 2010)

arboreal666 said:


> I've been told before by others that "you're not a real tarantula owner until you get bit by one" to which i responded " not being bit by one just means im not stupid enough to get bit," but now i'm curious... so how can i  get them to bite me when theyre not aggressive by nature:razz:? i dont want to hurt them, i just wanna see how much it would hurt to get bitten by one, all i have is a g rosea, mexican red leg and a mexican red rump. any suggestions?


Who are these people who told "You're not a real tarantula owner until you get bit by one."? 

Why do you want to see how much it hurts? Are you gonna let a train hit you to see how much it hurts?







Sleazoid said:


> I literally LOL'd.
> 
> Oh and if you are trying to get intentionally bit by one of your T's. Buy a Haplopelma species, wait for it to burrow then poke your finger around in the burrow If you were stupid enough to do this, stop keeping tarantulas.





Motorkar said:


> Why the hell would you want to get bit? Now you're beeing stupid. Of the three would be most probabble that rosie would bite you if you poke her enough. You can get P. maurinius or psalmopeus or a pokie, you will get bitten easier.


<REMOVED QUOTED POSTS THAT HAVE BEEN DELETED -MrI>

All of the above who have been quoted are morons. Don't suggest for him to get bit, or give ideas for how to get bit.





A mod needs to lock this


----------



## JimM (Sep 27, 2010)

Kripp with his usual highly developed sense of humor.
DB


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 27, 2010)

I want to avoid getting bite even though ive been bite by a bunch things. The worst was a masked hunter man that hurt.


----------



## Bill S (Sep 27, 2010)

JimM said:


> Kripp with his usual highly developed sense of humor.


I'm sure Kripp saw the humor - but I don't have faith in the original poster being sharp enough to recognize the sarcasm.  If he really thinks he needs to get bitten because some turkey told him he wasn't a real club member until he does - subtlety and sarcasm might just escape him.


----------



## JimM (Sep 27, 2010)

Bill S said:


> I'm sure Kripp saw the humor - but I don't have faith in the original poster being sharp enough to recognize the sarcasm.  If he really thinks he needs to get bitten because some turkey told him he wasn't a real club member until he does - subtlety and sarcasm might just escape him.


True enough.


----------



## Offkillter (Sep 27, 2010)

BigJ999 said:


> I want to avoid getting bite even though ive been bite by a bunch things. The worst was a masked hunter man that hurt.


Who was this masked hunter man,and why did he feel it necessary to bite you?Was it something you said,did you insult the size of his rifle?Those hunters,they just can't be trusted when they're hungry!


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 28, 2010)

Its  a species of assassin bug a very large assassin bug that is known for its very painful bite. And i gotta tell you a masked hunter has one painful bite       http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masked_hunter


----------



## Offkillter (Sep 28, 2010)

BigJ999 said:


> Its  a species of assassin bug a very large assassin bug that is known for its very painful bite. And i gotta tell you a masked hunter has one painful bite       http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masked_hunter



Sarcasm man! Sarcasm!


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 28, 2010)

ok lol i'll have to get used to your sense of humor.


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 28, 2010)

I wasn't being sarcastic


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Win ^

Now my real question is why on earth are you called arboreal when you only have terrestrial T's?


----------



## arboreal666 (Sep 28, 2010)

I might be crazy but im not stupid, i know what the brown recluse bite can do, i know that an OBT doesnt bite just once and i know about the australian funnel web spider. i'm  not trying to kill myself here. thanks for the video on robc, i know somewhat of what to expect. so im going for an OBT, and taunt my first pokie, as for the name, its a bit complicated, but to sum it up, the frist spider i held was a poecilotheria metallica(in a cage of course), i didnt know its value at the time because i was six.:wall:


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 28, 2010)

arboreal666 said:


> so im going for an OBT, and taunt my first pokie, as for the name, its a bit complicated, but to sum it up, the frist spider i held was a poecilotheria metallica(in a cage of course), i didnt know its value at the time because i was six.:wall:


Uhm, what? Read that out loud and see if it makes any sense.


----------



## JimM (Sep 28, 2010)

arboreal666 said:


> I might be crazy but *im not stupid*, i know what the brown recluse bite can do, i know that an OBT doesnt bite just once and i know about the australian funnel web spider. i'm  not trying to kill myself here. thanks for the video on robc, i know somewhat of what to expect. so im going for an OBT, and taunt my first pokie, as for the name, its a bit complicated, but to sum it up, the frist spider i held was a poecilotheria metallica(in a cage of course), i didnt know its value at the time because i was six.:wall:


Be careful


----------



## Offkillter (Sep 28, 2010)

arboreal666 said:


> I might be crazy but im not stupid, i know what the brown recluse bite can do, i know that an OBT doesnt bite just once and i know about the australian funnel web spider. i'm  not trying to kill myself here. thanks for the video on robc, i know somewhat of what to expect. so im going for an OBT, and taunt my first pokie, as for the name, its a bit complicated, but to sum it up, the frist spider i held was a poecilotheria metallica(in a cage of course), i didnt know its value at the time because i was six.:wall:


Man you really need to stop responding to your own thread.The more you do the more you will surely receive criticism.I read what you write,but very little makes any sense, do look at you posts before you send them if not you should!


----------



## Fran (Sep 28, 2010)

arboreal666 said:


> I might be crazy but im not stupid, i know what the brown recluse bite can do, i know that an OBT doesnt bite just once and i know about the australian funnel web spider. i'm  not trying to kill myself here. thanks for the video on robc, i know somewhat of what to expect. so im going for an OBT, and taunt my first pokie, as for the name, its a bit complicated, but to sum it up, the frist spider i held was a poecilotheria metallica(in a cage of course), i didnt know its value at the time because i was six.:wall:


Let me talk to who put that spider on your hands at 6 years old.
Props to him.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 28, 2010)

Its amazing how stupid some people actually are, Its kind of amusing in a sad deluded way, you know? Like one of those things you shouldn't actually laugh at but do because you just cant help yourself?

I despair sometimes..... :?


----------



## Fran (Sep 28, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Its amazing how stupid some people actually are, Its kind of amusing in a sad deluded way, you know? Like one of those things you shouldn't actually laugh at but do because you just cant help yourself?
> 
> I despair sometimes..... :?


Hence my DO NOT SALE PHONEUTRIA , etc rant.


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 28, 2010)

I say, now stay with me here. Ask him to video tape when he is getting bit by the OBT then anyone that ever asks a stupid question like this again, we show them the video. Just a thought.


----------



## Offkillter (Sep 28, 2010)

Sleazoid said:


> I say, now stay with me here. Ask him to video tape him getting bit by an OBT than anyone that ever asks a stupid question like this again, we show them the video. Just a thought.


I would pay to see that video!


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought someone would want to avoid getting bite by a OBT lol. Crazy people deserve to get bitten when they are playing with nasty T's like that.


----------



## bobusboy (Sep 28, 2010)

This guy is just an attention wh***  I regret posting in this thread now.


----------



## JamieC (Sep 28, 2010)

arboreal666 said:


> I might be crazy but im not stupid, i know what the brown recluse bite can do, i know that an OBT doesnt bite just once and i know about the australian funnel web spider. i'm  not trying to kill myself here. thanks for the video on robc, i know somewhat of what to expect. so im going for an OBT, and taunt my first pokie, as for the name, its a bit complicated, but to sum it up, the frist spider i held was a poecilotheria metallica(in a cage of course), i didnt know its value at the time because i was six.:wall:


I'm a bit surprised that you still want to go through with this. :?

Getting bitten does NOT make you more of a man, or a "real" tarantula keeper. Intentionally inducing a bite for these purposes is ridiculous and childish and you need to forget about this idea very quickly!


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

You can borrow my lividum - he's always up for a good fingerhug!

Also, being bit on purpose doesn't make you any more of a T keeper, as much as it makes you alot more of an idiot.. The fact that you actually listened to that, shows more than anything. 

And don't use the term crazy about yourself. I'm crazy, and I dont want to be associated with morons like you.


----------



## donal (Sep 28, 2010)

lol lol this is exactly why there is dangarous pet laws


----------



## starlight_kitsune (Sep 28, 2010)

arboreal666 said:


> I might be crazy but im not stupid, i know what the brown recluse bite can do, i know that an OBT doesnt bite just once and i know about the australian funnel web spider. i'm  not trying to kill myself here. thanks for the video on robc, i know somewhat of what to expect. so im going for an OBT, and taunt my first pokie, as for the name, its a bit complicated, but to sum it up, the frist spider i held was a poecilotheria metallica(in a cage of course), i didnt know its value at the time because i was six.:wall:



Taunting and provoking a T until it bites you doesn't make you a "real tarantula keeper"
If anything it makes you LESS of one for not having respect for a beautiful creature in your care.


----------



## Hobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the only prerequisite to being a real tarantula owner is owning a real tarantula. Also, getting bit doesn't mean you're stupid. It just means you were careless and unfortunate.

Tarantulas are _food_ aggresive, so maybe you could dress up like a cricket and bumble around near your spider's burrow.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 28, 2010)

Hobo said:


> Tarantulas are _food_ aggresive, so maybe you could dress up like a cricket and bumble around near your spider's burrow.


Thats the best one ive heard so far!  :clap:


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Hobo said:


> I'm pretty sure the only prerequisite to being a real tarantula owner is owning a real tarantula. Also, getting bit doesn't mean you're stupid. It just means you were careless and unfortunate.
> 
> Tarantulas are _food_ aggresive, so maybe you could dress up like a cricket and bumble around near your spider's burrow.


First of; HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!Hobo, you always make the most hilarious posts. 

Second; getting bit does not make you stupid, getting bit on purpose does, however..


----------



## kripp_keeper (Sep 28, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> Who are these people who told "You're not a real tarantula owner until you get bit by one."?


Arboreal666 if you could please answer my original question. Can you show me the link to where people told you this?


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 28, 2010)

I am curious how bad it really hurts.. But no way in hell i would intentionaly get bit. I think you must surrounded by stupid people in your life to consider this. Who are you trying to impress? :? Or is this a symptom of cabin fever? What your considering is not beneficial for the hobby in anyway. It makes the hobby look careless and imature. 

The whole "Your not a real tarantula keeper until you get bit." Probably refers to one thats been in the hobby long enough that it eventually happend one day on accident. But there are people that have never been bit in 25 years. Sometimes when people are trying to save a pet during breeding or from a fall its a chance you may choose to take.


----------



## Sadistic Haplo (Sep 28, 2010)

You need to withdraw from the hobby. From the sounds of it, I could tell you you're not a real tarantula keeper unless you rub some T.blondi hairs in your eyes to feel the pain and you would probably believe me and then ask these boards about the way to go about it.


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 28, 2010)

Man what is with you i wouldn't want to get bite by any T much less a OBT or any other OW T. Curiosity killed the cat and with your kind of curiosity your asking for big trouble


----------



## BillyG (Sep 28, 2010)

well,you can electric shock your finger if you really that want to!and trust me,your ts will not get hurt at all but only you do!


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Or might I suggest clamping a beartrap around your head?


----------



## Czalz (Sep 28, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Second; getting bit does not make you stupid, getting bit on purpose does, however..


That's a good perspective to have! 


To the OP.......

Let's say you do get up the nerve to provoke one of your tarantulas to bite you. Do you know that you aren't allergic to their particular venom? The adverse effects to your health could be devastating.

You might think it's cool, funny, or whatever right now, but it's really not. I  personally don't want to see a newsflash of some person who was "visciously attacked and killed by their Deadly Rose Hair Bird Eating Tarantula" on my television tonight. The hobby doesn't need any more people misrepresenting the facts about tarantulas, and an act as thoughtless as the one you're contemplating would do nothing more than that if it went wrong.


----------



## tebs (Sep 28, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> Who are these people who told "You're not a real tarantula owner until you get bit by one."?
> 
> Why do you want to see how much it hurts? Are you gonna let a train hit you to see how much it hurts?
> 
> ...



Eh...I don't appreciate being called a moron....especially by somebody who doesn't even know me.....if you did not get or did not appreciate the humor just say it's not funny..don't start calling names


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 28, 2010)

I think with this kind of thinking you might want to get bite by a black widow just. To see what that is like now i would getting bitten on accident but on purpose is just stupid.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

There are so many more fun ways to be a complete idiot - jump from a bridge over a highway is one option..


----------



## tebs (Sep 28, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> There are so many more fun ways to be a complete idiot - jump from a bridge over a highway is one option..


or buy a vintage les paul gibson and immediately throw it over a bridge..... if i win the lotto for sure I'll do that.....


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Or listen to Justin Bieber


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 28, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Or listen to Justin Bieber


NOOOOO!!!! I WAS FOR SURE AB WAS SAFE FROM THESE COMMENTS!! 




Czalz said:


> Let's say you do get up the nerve to provoke one of your tarantulas to bite you. Do you know that you aren't allergic to their particular venom? The adverse effects to your health could be devastating.


I really hope this doesn't start a whole other discussion on whether you can/can not be allergic to tarantula venom.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I really tried to like the kid, he just got on my nerves after I spent time at my cousins, and her walls were plastered with him, and the only music, all day, for two weeks wa "baby".


----------



## tebs (Sep 28, 2010)

Sleazoid said:


> NOOOOO!!!! I WAS FOR SURE AB WAS SAFE FROM THESE COMMENTS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<edit> it...if the guys wants to get bit let him get bit...if he had already decided to do such a stupid thing nobody here can make him think otherwise...he's a grown man..let him be.....


----------



## bobusboy (Sep 28, 2010)

Sleazoid said:


> NOOOOO!!!! I WAS FOR SURE AB WAS SAFE FROM THESE COMMENTS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it would be a nice change of pace from the OP.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Sep 28, 2010)

tebs said:


> Eh...I don't appreciate being called a moron....especially by somebody who doesn't even know me.....if you did not get or did not appreciate the humor just say it's not funny..don't start calling names





tebs said:


> <edit> it...if the guys wants to get bit let him get bit...if he had already decided to do such a stupid thing nobody here can make him think otherwise...he's a grown a$$ man..let him be.....


Really? If you don't want to be called a moron don't act like one. Its not the fact that I didn't get the humor and/or sarcasm. Its simply the fact that this person wants to get bit by a tarantula because of what someone told him. Humor or not it is ignorant to suggest  how to get bit.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

If this person wants to get bit, he will find a way to do so regardless. See what he answered. Even after people telling him not to, he decided it would be the most fun with an OBT. We can't do anything here, so we might as well make an arse of him, because it's so much more fun!


----------



## kripp_keeper (Sep 28, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> If this person wants to get bit, he will find a way to do so regardless. See what he answered. Even after people telling him not to, he decided it would be the most fun with an OBT. We can't do anything here, so we might as well make an arse of him, because it's so much more fun!


So instead of making sure what he wants to do is discouraged you would rather have fun with it? I'm glad the next newb who comes here and sees this thread will at least see a few people saying its wrong. Everyone is complaining that experienced keepers are leaving because of newbs joining and being stubborn, but its because of people like you. When people do join and the first thing they see is people joking about being bitten by tarantulas and other much more venomous spiders; its no wonder they are stubborn and don't want to listen to our advice over pet stores.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Sheesh, who peed in your corn flakes?


----------



## Offkillter (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm starting to think Arboreal666 doesn't really want to get bit.He's really just trying to insight a riot! Mission accomplished let's put it to bed.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Sep 28, 2010)

Offkillter said:


> I'm starting to think Arboreal666 doesn't really want to get bit.He's really just trying to insight a riot! Mission accomplished let's put it to bed.


That's why I asked him for links where people told him that he had to be bitten. I assumed by the fact he didn't have any it didn't really happen. 





AbraCadaver said:


> Sheesh, who peed in your corn flakes?


It is just that it seems this happens more and more on here. When there is a serious issue everyone jokes about it. Yet when some ask questions everyone expects them to use the search function. So when someone is searching about getting bitten this is the thread they will find, and they will think it is a joke.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I have never asked anyone to use the search function, and I always try and help to the best of my ability, but I believe, as someone said earlier, that this person just wanted the attention, the "No, please don't do it"s and all that jazz. I don't think this person ever intended on doing anything of the sort. 

And if I had seen this thread, not knowing anything about bites I would see the ridicule of someone wanting to do it on purpose, and not a genuine source of information, about anything else than acting up. 

But that's just me.


----------



## Offkillter (Sep 28, 2010)

Kripp,you have to realize that an intelligent person (beginner or not) will come to this thread and realize that "to be a true keeper you must get bitten first" is an absurd notion.As for the rest you have to hope that common sense will prevail.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Sep 28, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> I have never asked anyone to use the search function, and I always try and help to the best of my ability, but I believe, as someone said earlier, that this person just wanted the attention, the "No, please don't do it"s and all that jazz. I don't think this person ever intended on doing anything of the sort.
> 
> And if I had seen this thread, not knowing anything about bites I would see the ridicule of someone wanting to do it on purpose, and not a genuine source of information, about anything else than acting up.
> 
> But that's just me.


Well considering you can't even comprehend the logic in what I just told you I highly doubt you would have taken it as a joke on your first visit here. Regardless of how you would have taken it, you know as well as I do how must of the new people are. 


I'm starting to wonder why even bother with the forum. Apparently Tarantula Chat is just for jokes. Its a good thing that I know not to look for searious information on arachnoboards anymore.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> Well considering you can't even comprehend the logic in what I just told you I highly doubt you would have taken it as a joke on your first visit here. Regardless of how you would have taken it, you know as well as I do how must of the new people are.
> 
> 
> I'm starting to wonder why even bother with the forum. Apparently Tarantula Chat is just for jokes. Its a good thing that I know not to look for searious information on arachnoboards anymore.



Well, I don't think I'd miss your arrogant crap...

And just for the record, I got what you were saying perfectly fine, and I told you what I personally though about it, and what I usually do myself. Don't even try to insult my intelligence - even though I don't need to act like an arrogant prick to show it off, I'm far from stupid.


----------



## JimM (Sep 28, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Well, I don't think I'd miss your arrogant crap...


If the rash of PM's I got last time he acted up is any indication, you're not alone.


----------



## tebs (Sep 28, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Well, I don't think I'd miss your arrogant crap...
> 
> And just for the record, I got what you were saying perfectly fine, and I told you what I personally though about it, and what I usually do myself. Don't even try to insult my intelligence - even though I don't need to act like an arrogant prick to show it off, I'm far from stupid.


There you go Abra...arrogant is the keyword....for people like this just pretend you agree with them...no point in arguing....funny how some people can  judge other people 's intelligence from a couple of posts in a board...pathetic....


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

His posts have been grinding my cogs for a while now, but when you insult my intelligence, you're out. My intelligence is a matter of great pride for me, as it's always set me apart, and as you say, I will not have it being judged on the basis of a forum I frequent for entertainment and lighthearted talk.



JimM said:


> If the rash of PM's I got last time he acted up is any indication, you're not alone.


I have no trouble imagining him doing that, somehow..


----------



## robc (Sep 28, 2010)

Skullptor said:


> Do you really want to look this stupid??
> 
> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee17/rbdTs/PRegalisBite_04.jpg


Your attempt to anger me has failed, I do have shirts of that pic on my site for sale if you would like one, I love that pic, thanks for posting it!


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

robc said:


> Your attempt to anger me has failed, I do have shirts of that pic on my site for sale if you would like one, I love that pic, thanks for posting it!


That picture always cracks me up.. You look like a mixture between the grinch, a stoner and a small child seeing something exciting.


----------



## robc (Sep 28, 2010)

Ictinike said:


> That's RobC and I'm fairly sure it was a joke.. The post and comment here.. lol


No it wasn't he hates me....and he thinks I care LOL!


----------



## robc (Sep 28, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> That picture always cracks me up.. You look like a mixture between the grinch, a stoner and a small child seeing something exciting.


I say grinch LOL!!!!


----------



## tebs (Sep 28, 2010)

Easy people you can't have that much fun here....people might mistake you for morons.....


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh yes, getting my funeral stance on ASAP


----------



## tebs (Sep 28, 2010)

There....dammit that made me smirk....


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

robc said:


> I say grinch LOL!!!!



http://img.listal.com/image/110084/400full.jpg

http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee17/rbdTs/PRegalisBite_04.jpg


----------



## robc (Sep 28, 2010)

robc said:


> I say grinch LOL!!!!



http://img.listal.com/image/110084/400full.jpg

http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee17/rbdTs/PRegalisBite_04.jpg


I have to be related, but the grinch Rocks LOL!!!!!

great pic to!!!


----------



## Scoolman (Sep 28, 2010)

There is an article about an arachnologist back in the 1920', I think, that speaks to his efforts to better understand tarantula venom and how he allowed himself to bit by  a couple dozen different species. All the while documenting the effects and reactions he sustained. If I can find it again I will post it.
While I do not agree with harassing a tarantula enough to cause it to bite, I see nothing wrong with attempting to learn what the effects of a bite would be. LD50 and LD100 results are inconclusive since human and rodent reactions to various venoms differ so greatly.
While i am not saying this is a good idea, you should be sure to have a couple people present, and have a phone handy to dial 911. Should you have a bad reaction these people will be your lifeline. 
Also, if you plan to go through with this you should document, minute by minute, your reaction and the effects you encounter. At least this way others will benefit from your first hand experience.


----------



## JimM (Sep 28, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> His posts have been grinding my cogs for a while now, but when you insult my intelligence, you're out. My intelligence is a matter of great pride for me, as it's always set me apart, and as you say, I will not have it being judged on the basis of a forum I frequent for entertainment and lighthearted talk.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble imagining him doing that, somehow..


That's PM's from other members.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Ah, gotcha..


----------



## tebs (Sep 28, 2010)

Scoolman said:


> There is an article about an arachnologist back in the 1920', I think, that speaks to his efforts to better understand tarantula venom and how he allowed himself to bit by  a couple dozen different species. All the while documenting the effects and reactions he sustained. If I can find it again I will post it.
> While I do not agree with harassing a tarantula enough to cause it to bite, I see nothing wrong with attempting to learn what the effects of a bite would be. LD50 and LD100 results are inconclusive since human and rodent reactions to various venoms differ so greatly.
> While i am not saying this is a good idea, you should be sure to have a couple people present, and have a phone handy to dial 911. Should you have a bad reaction these people will be your lifeline.
> Also, if you plan to go through with this you should document, minute by minute, your reaction and the effects you encounter. At least this way others will benefit from your first hand experience.


that's it....you're a moron.... i'm kidding dude...that's actually a valid point...i still think the guy was just messin' around but if he is serious about it he should document it....


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

As always, scoolman, you make a good point, and because of this I will rephrase my answer.

Being bit on purpose for the reasons given is moronic, in my opinion.


----------



## Ictinike (Sep 28, 2010)

robc said:


> No it wasn't he hates me....and he thinks I care LOL!


Oh.. well..

I did not know there was bad blood between you two so I apologize.

Regardless, I would have thought even with bad blood someone wouldn't resort to simple, juvenile name calling like that.  I guess I've always given my fellow mankind too much respect


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

You didn't know? Everyone that doesn't think Rob a prat are mentally subnormal..


----------



## robc (Sep 28, 2010)

Ictinike said:


> Oh.. well..
> 
> I did not know there was bad blood between you two so I apologize.
> 
> Regardless, I would have thought even with bad blood someone wouldn't resort to simple, juvenile name calling like that.  I guess I've always given my fellow mankind too much respect


No need to apologize, party on LOL!!!


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 29, 2010)

robc said:


> Your attempt to anger me has failed, I do have shirts of that pic on my site for sale if you would like one, I love that pic, thanks for posting it!


I would love to see some random person's reaction to one of those shirts when someone wears it out some day.


----------



## DemonAsh (Sep 29, 2010)

*You wouldn't*



tebs said:


> or buy a vintage les paul gibson and immediately throw it over a bridge..... if i win the lotto for sure I'll do that.....



Now this is just cruel and unusual; Hurting an innocent guitar, and a Gibson at that. Shame on you.    Let me know if/when this is gonna happen so I can be below waiting to catch it.    It's raining Les Pauls Hallelujah it's raining Les Pauls.


----------



## christianD (Sep 29, 2010)

*getting bitten*

its probably old news this thread is but I would say that getting bitten by a T by choice isnt stupid. whats unintelligent is improper handling or careless maintenence of T's and their enclosures that will disturb them and upset them to the point of biting. I handle my T's individualy and when I choose to inflict a bite, I wiggle my fingers infront of them and they go to investigate. eventually they lift their fangs whether fast or slow (for a wet or dry bite) and sink them in to the tips of flesh and  then I place them back in their home with my left hand (I always offer up my right just in case its serious) or help from a friend and I let the venom (if a wet bite occurred) work through my system and record its effects afterwards. Its just for fun. call it or me stupid or irresponsible if you want but I do it with the utmost care and precaution usually with another person to help handle the T(whose safety is always before mine). Im no entomologist or biologist or venomologist or nothing. just a curious T-Freak.


----------



## robc (Sep 29, 2010)

christianD said:


> its probably old news this thread is but I would say that getting bitten by a T by choice isnt stupid. whats unintelligent is improper handling or careless maintenence of T's and their enclosures that will disturb them and upset them to the point of biting. I handle my T's individualy and when I choose to inflict a bite, I wiggle my fingers infront of them and they go to investigate. eventually they lift their fangs whether fast or slow (for a wet or dry bite) and sink them in to the tips of flesh and  then I place them back in their home with my left hand (I always offer up my right just in case its serious) or help from a friend and I let the venom (if a wet bite occurred) work through my system and record its effects afterwards. Its just for fun. call it or me stupid or irresponsible if you want but I do it with the utmost care and precaution usually with another person to help handle the T(whose safety is always before mine). Im no entomologist or biologist or venomologist or nothing. just a curious T-Freak.


Wiggling your fingers in front of them is disturbing them?? If they bite they are threatened and that is disturbing.


----------



## Bill S (Sep 29, 2010)

christianD said:


> ... call it or me stupid or irresponsible if you want ....


I just might take you up on your offer.



christianD said:


> ... but I do it with the utmost care and precaution usually with another person to help handle the T(whose safety is always before mine). Im no entomologist or biologist or venomologist or nothing. just a curious T-Freak.


Or a masochist?  Someone with professional training may be able to put a better label on that.  

What sort of care and precaution are you talking about?  Carefully badgering, stressing and harassing your tarantula?  Cautiously getting holes punched in your fingers?  You say you "record its effects afterwards".  Have you even got a way to determine and measure medical effects?  Or the knowledge and training to recognize anything beyond pain and swelling?  If not, then I submit you are fooling yourself with invented justifications in order to allow you to hurt yourself.  I think the issues here are not just curiosity.  And the other person you always have as a helper - maybe an audience to play for?


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 29, 2010)

christianD said:


> its probably old news this thread is but I would say that getting bitten by a T by choice isnt stupid. whats unintelligent is improper handling or careless maintenence of T's and their enclosures that will disturb them and upset them to the point of biting. I handle my T's individualy and when I choose to inflict a bite, I wiggle my fingers infront of them and they go to investigate. eventually they lift their fangs whether fast or slow (for a wet or dry bite) and sink them in to the tips of flesh and  then I place them back in their home with my left hand (I always offer up my right just in case its serious) or help from a friend and I let the venom (if a wet bite occurred) work through my system and record its effects afterwards. Its just for fun. call it or me stupid or irresponsible if you want but I do it with the utmost care and precaution usually with another person to help handle the T(whose safety is always before mine). Im no entomologist or biologist or venomologist or nothing. just a curious T-Freak.


Hmmm so your saying its ok as long as you record the after affects. I love T's but getting bitten isn't on my list of things to do even if it was for science. Then again we have lab rat's for that kind of testing not people now ive been bitten by a lot of things but ive never tried to get tagged on purpose. This way of thinking could lead to getting bitten by a more lethal animal


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 29, 2010)

This thread's over.

Some of you really, REALLY, need to go develop lives off the internet...


----------

